# Weso Model HSK 125C stove



## ron0829 (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anyone have a manual for this stove?  The clearances are marked on the back of the unit, but I need more information on connecting the stove pipe in the back and the required elbow.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I've searched the internet and there is nothing out there that I can find.  The one webpage that lists a phone number to obtain a manual is no longer in service.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 2, 2014)

That is a coal stove. Few and none coal burners on the site here. The best place on the web for coal stove info is at:

http://nepacrossroads.com/


----------



## ron0829 (Nov 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> That is a coal stove. Few and none coal burners on the site here. The best place on the web for coal stove info is at:
> 
> http://nepacrossroads.com/


Oo
Actually you can use wood or coal.  The unit will take wood logs up to 16 inches, as well as coal.


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2014)

What is the problem you are having with the connection? Maybe post some pictures and we can help?

The manual is on sale here. http://personalpages.tds.net/~tkm/
It may burn wood, but it could be quite inefficient. Definitely check on the nepacrossroads forum. They are good folks for info on coal stoves.


----------



## ned ludd (Oct 21, 2015)

My 2 cents. I just bought and installed a weso model ? with brown ceramic tile and globe feet. It is currently burning wonderfully on red oak with very little ash or smoke. It replaced a waterford 104 as our primary and only heat source in a small (14'x20' 2 story cape) for $350 in great shape, i could not be more pleased. thirty plus years burning wood and i have never known a better wood stove. came with full manual. great site. thanks


----------



## bholler (Oct 21, 2015)

ned ludd said:


> thirty plus years burning wood and i have never known a better wood stove. came with full manual. great site. thanks


I am curious what other stoves you have used.  They are pretty good coal stoves but not really that great at burning wood efficiently at all.  From what i have seen they burn hot and fast like most wood/coal units.  Or is yours a true wood stove?  I have not seen a weso wood stove yet


----------



## Shenandoah Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

ned ludd said:


> My 2 cents. I just bought and installed a weso model ? with brown ceramic tile and globe feet. It is currently burning wonderfully on red oak with very little ash or smoke. It replaced a waterford 104 as our primary and only heat source in a small (14'x20' 2 story cape) for $350 in great shape, i could not be more pleased. thirty plus years burning wood and i have never known a better wood stove. came with full manual. great site. thanks


Hey Ned,
I bought a house last year with the same stove and have been looking for the manual with no luck. Would you be willing to scan it and send me a copy or upload it here? I'd greatly appreciate it. Btw my family is from Eastport. I love Maine. Thanks jim. Cl22801@yahoo.com


----------



## erosybelle (Dec 17, 2015)

ron0829 said:


> Does anyone have a manual for this stove?  The clearances are marked on the back of the unit, but I need more information on connecting the stove pipe in the back and the required elbow.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I've searched the internet and there is nothing out there that I can find.  The one webpage that lists a phone number to obtain a manual is no longer in service.


Hello , I just got a Weso 125c...and very stupidly tried to clean the tag on the back that gave the clearances and all the writing came off! (it was very grimy and hard to read)...HELP! can you send me a picture of your tag with the clearances and info?  Seems the manual is hard to come by...anyone find one?  I am wondering if anyone knows the difference with the 125 and the 125c?  A friend has a `125 and the damper is in the back whereas this 125c has an automatic damper dial in the front...is that the difference?  Any Weso lovers out there with manuals?
thanks so much for any help, cheers, Nora


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2015)

If you google Weso Model HSK 125C manual there appear to be several listings online. Or try the coal forum.
http://nepacrossroads.com/about35295.html


----------



## erosybelle (Dec 17, 2015)

erosybelle said:


> Hello , I just got a Weso 125c...and very stupidly tried to clean the tag on the back that gave the clearances and all the writing came off! (it was very grimy and hard to read)...HELP! can you send me a picture of your tag with the clearances and info?  Seems the manual is hard to come by...anyone find one?  I am wondering if anyone knows the difference with the 125 and the 125c?  A friend has a `125 and the damper is in the back whereas this 125c has an automatic damper dial in the front...is that the difference?  Any Weso lovers out there with manuals?
> thanks so much for any help, cheers, Nora





begreen said:


> If you google Weso Model HSK 125C manual there appear to be several listings online. Or try the coal forum.
> http://nepacrossroads.com/about35295.html


The post with the manual for sale is no longer good...anyone out there tell me what the tag on the back of the 125 c said...as far as clearances etc?


----------



## erosybelle (Dec 17, 2015)

Shenandoah Jim said:


> Hey Ned,
> I bought a house last year with the same stove and have been looking for the manual with no luck. Would you be willing to scan it and send me a copy or upload it here? I'd greatly appreciate it. Btw my family is from Eastport. I love Maine. Thanks jim. Cl22801@yahoo.com


Any luck finding the manual? can you tell me perchance what the label on the back of this stove says....I washed mine and all the writing came off including clearances! thanks!


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes that link is now dead, but try a google search. I came across several sites listing it. Don't know if they are legit though. Also, you may stand a better chance of getting info on this stove at the coal forum previously referenced. The thread I posted is also from this November.


----------



## chrisjanis (Jan 7, 2017)

I would love a copy of the Weso manual as well if anyone has it. Thanks


----------



## MIkeCInMaine (Nov 25, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I just picked up one of these stoves for free and it came with a manual.  I will scan it at work this week and upload.  

I also know of a couple more of these stoves that can be had in the $150 range in New England.

MikeinMaine


----------



## MIkeCInMaine (Nov 27, 2017)

Weso Installation and Operation Manuals


----------



## Old burner (Jan 8, 2018)

erosybelle said:


> The post with the manual for sale is no longer good...anyone out there tell me what the tag on the back of the 125 c said...as far as clearances etc?


----------



## SnowVT (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All-- I have a Weso ceramic radiant heat stove. I think it is a HSK 125c, but not positive. I need to replace the gasket as well as a pane of glass.  I've got Portland Glass coming out to do both, but I need to supply the gasket. I don't have dimensions though. Does anyone know the size and type of gasket on these Wesos? I am also looking for the screw size that holds the glass in. I'd also appreciate any thoughts on replacing a glass pane.  My stove is old and rusty (I rent) so I'm a bit worried about the process.  I'll spray everything with WD-40 first to loosen the screws. It looks like once you take out the screws the panes of glass could all just fall out.  All thoughts welcome!


----------

